# If you need help, ask me



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

:tsk: 
AMAZING... SIMPLY AMAZING!  


:eeps:


----------



## JohnGo (Jun 15, 2005)

edsmax said:


> Here is a hint; take your car to the dealer or better yet, an independant BMW mechanic!


Here is another hint: Not all of us like getting raped by dealers and over-priced independent mechanics!

Which dealership do you work for?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

JohnGo said:


> Here is another hint: Not all of us like getting raped by dealers and over-priced independent mechanics!
> 
> Which dealership do you work for?


Here's a hint... your an idiot for thinking this thread is actually alive... and that the bone head that started it is reeally going to HELP you DIY.  
Just because you have clearly been raped... numerous times... does not mean that you can get away with making a statement like that... even on the wonderful world wide web. Most dealers are honest... and have mostly honest hard working people working for them and YOU (well... actually, not you) the customers that obviously need them and their experience. They have families to feed... and would like to believe that most people are good people.
As for this amazing thread... TRY reeading the thread... for real... reading it first... then jump in if it makes sense. This guy never helped anyone... people! Pull your head out of your ass before you type. :yikes:

Thank You. :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

edsmax said:


> This is pretty funny. The tech posts that he will help the board.... So what happens? All the desperate people who find this site via a search engine ramble all of their questions to him *without even noticing the fact that he/she hasn't posted in a year AND without even using the search feature.* Here is a hint; take your car to the dealer or better yet, an independant BMW mechanic!


I cannot believe this is actually happening in this thread... :rofl:


----------



## JohnGo (Jun 15, 2005)

Technic said:


> I cannot believe this is actually happening in this thread... :rofl:


Gotta love arrogance. Without it, we wouldn't have... well... uhm... oh yeah! Jerks.

Love ya, sweetheart. Mean it. Take another Zanex. Have a drink.

:drink:


----------



## JohnGo (Jun 15, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Here's a hint... your an idiot for thinking this thread is actually alive... and that the bone head that started it is reeally going to HELP you DIY.


Funny. I don't recall seeing me asking this dude for help or saying anything about the thread being alive. But being able to see past your inflated ego and arrogance must be damned near impossible, so I guess you have a good [read: lame] excuse. Next time you call someone an idiot, make sure you are not making one of yourself. :asshole:

By the way, it is "you're an idiot", not "your" zippy.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

JohnGo said:


> Funny. I don't recall seeing me asking this dude for help or saying anything about the thread being alive. But being able to see past your inflated ego and arrogance must be damned near impossible, so I guess you have a good [read: lame] excuse. Next time you call someone an idiot, make sure you are not making one of yourself. :asshole:
> 
> By the way, it is "you're an idiot", not "your" zippy.


 :rofl: 
Actually... D*ckHead... that specific comment was aimed directly at the n00bs that continue to post in this thread without READING it first.  
My comments directed at you... :asshole: ...were related to your generalization of professional mechanics as "rapist." Some people's "time" is clearly worth more then yours and they (myself included) depend on good honest hard working people to take care of their BMW. Next time you post like an idiot... I'll try to make sure I'm there to point it out once again. :thumbup:


----------



## njbimmerman (May 31, 2005)

Hey, great thread.


----------



## JohnGo (Jun 15, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :rofl:
> Actually... D*ckHead... that specific comment was aimed directly at the n00bs that continue to post in this thread without READING it first.
> My comments directed at you... :asshole: ...were related to your generalization of professional mechanics as "rapist." Some people's "time" is clearly worth more then yours and they (myself included) depend on good honest hard working people to take care of their BMW. Next time you post like an idiot... I'll try to make sure I'm there to point it out once again. :thumbup:


First of all, it wasn't a generalization. It was experience. Second, You are arrogant, conceited, AND a jerk. Just like the :asshole:s at our local dealership. Maybe you could get a job there. You are obviously suited for the work. Here are the qualifications:

Can't get sh*t straight

Thinks your sh*t doesn't stink

Think you know it all (you act like you could pull that crap even when the car still doesn't run right after the 4th time in for the same issue).
Sounds like a match made in Heaven! :drink: Have some more koolaid propaganda boy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2005)

*Help Needed With Leak From Drain Hole Into Car*



Boschforeignltd said:


> Hi there, I am a BMW tech, if you need help with working on your car.....ask, I would be happy to help.


Thanks so much for offering your help. We need more people like you. You have earned your wings in the BMW sky. :angel:

I have a 1993 325i and have been having water coming into my car any time it rains or when I take it to the car wash. I was able to clean the drain un the passenger side but from what i'm told, there is another one on the driver side. How can I get to it? I have tried but there are several things in the area that I need to reach that I am unable to feel or see were the hole is. Please help a dazel in distress


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks so much for offering your help. We need more people like you. You have earned your wings in the BMW sky. :angel:
> 
> I have a 1993 325i and have been having water coming into my car any time it rains or when I take it to the car wash. I was able to clean the drain un the passenger side but from what i'm told, there is another one on the driver side. How can I get to it? I have tried but there are several things in the area that I need to reach that I am unable to feel or see were the hole is. Please help a dazel in distress


it just doesnt end..... :rofl:


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear Santa...

:rofl:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Spiderm0n said:


> it just doesnt end..... :rofl:


 :rofl: 
I think this must be the funniest thread of all... :bustingup


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

:rofl: re:---> *JohnGo*
I couldn't have stated it any better then here:


SpeedFreak! said:


> Just because you have clearly been raped... numerous times... does not mean that you can get away with making a statement like that... even on the wonderful world wide web.





JohnGo said:


> First of all, it wasn't a generalization. It was experience. Second, You are arrogant, conceited, AND a jerk. Just like the :asshole:s at our local dealership. Maybe you could get a job there. You are obviously suited for the work. Here are the qualifications:
> 
> Can't get sh*t straight
> 
> ...


Coming from the likes of you... that last post was a wonderful compliment... :thumbup: 
Your obviously a stupid freakin' idiot...  ... your not even worth another keystroke-


----------



## patriciakramer (Jun 23, 2005)

*Blown speaker*

I think that I have a blown speaker in the front of my 330I. With deep bass it rattles... Should I just take it in or is that something that I could fix on my own???


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

patriciakramer said:


> I think that I have a blown speaker in the front of my 330I. With deep bass it rattles... Should I just take it in or is that something that I could fix on my own???


Judging by your reading comprehension...

Take it in.


----------



## patriciakramer (Jun 23, 2005)

Misterlance - 
You're totally right on that! I didn't read before I asked. But now that I did read I have to say I've learned alot!!!


----------



## Tempbmwman (Aug 20, 2005)

*Need help with ill running 325i*



Boschforeignltd said:


> Hi there, I am a BMW tech, if you need help with working on your car.....ask, I would be happy to help.


The engine in my 1994 325i is either losing spark or fuel sporadically. The engine sometimes responds to throttle input normally, but most times it's like it is not getting fuel, or the ignition system is not firing the plugs, cause it will nose over like it is not getting one or the other (or both). Then the engine will either just die or it will just barely run @ idle. Sometimes the engine will run great, I can even floor it and it will produce power normally all the way to red line. I can be driving along firing on all six cylinders one moment, and the next moment it's like someone turned off the ignition switch and all cylinders stop firing altogether, the engine is not doing anything but all the gauges and electrical systems are still functioning, so I know that the ignition switch is functioning properly and that the car is still getting power from the alternator/battery. This started out as a much less severe drivability problem with the engine just sometimes running a bit rough or missing, so I started with the basics and changed the spark plugs and the fuel filter, as the car has 154,000 miles on it and the filter and plugs had never been changed. This made no difference, and the problem continues to get worse. Could this be caused by the Throttle Position Sensor? How can I test the TPS?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

: popcorn:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I agree w / the speedfreak.

This is quite possibly the funniest thread of all time.


----------



## Ginpole64 (Aug 21, 2005)

*SLS on E24*

I have a 1988 635 CSi equiped with SLS, the rear shock are dead so I decide to replace them the only thing is that when I finaly found them the person who is selling them told me that I need to replace the pressure accumulators as well, which I can understand But it also told me that this system is kinda unreliable and built to fail!! however he sugested that it will be better if I do without the pesky system, now my question is does anyone outhere makes a kit to by pass the flow of oil to the shocks or how do you by pass the system without affecting the pressure of the pump.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

:yikes: Someone needs to make this a Sticky... :rofl:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :yikes: Someone needs to make this a Sticky... :rofl:


Sticky or not, it is creeping up on the 'Alee sucks' thread...just give it a few more years. :bigpimp:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

LMC said:


> Sticky or not, it is creeping up on the 'Alee sucks' thread...just give it a few more years. :bigpimp:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

Seriously, people cannot be this stupid, right?? I am losing faith in the human race here. Is it a member trying to be funny, creating new ID's, and making these posts??


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

*1991 318is fuel pressure regulator*

my 318is has a missing vaccuum line to the fuel pressure regulator. where can i view the schematic to see where that line should be connected?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

bryce mcgarvey said:


> my 318is has a missing vaccuum line to the fuel pressure regulator. where can i view the schematic to see where that line should be connected?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1295691&postcount=56


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

Boschforeignltd said:


> Hi there, I am a BMW tech, if you need help with working on your car.....ask, I would be happy to help.


My BMW hasn't broken what should I do?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Robsa said:


> My BMW hasn't broken what should I do?


Here is a wild guess:

Drive it? :dunno:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Hey, Wingspan! Are you ever going to post those pics of my 325iT V-12 and your flying car or am I going to have to take some more shots?

The thing is, the V-12 touring is so fast that it is really tricky to get non-blurred shots; if I put it in neutral, take the key out of the ignition and put the parking brake on, it slows down, but only to about 45 mph. I can't tell you how many times I've twisted an ankle or skinned a knee getting in and out of the car... I'm thinking about getting Boschforeignltd to swap the six back in. Plus the fuel economy is killing me...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

LMC said:


> Hey, Wingspan! Are you ever going to post those pics of my 325iT V-12 and your flying car or am I going to have to take some more shots?
> 
> The thing is, the V-12 touring is so fast that it is really tricky to get non-blurred shots; if I put it in neutral, take the key out of the ignition and put the parking brake on, it slows down, but only to about 45 mph. I can't tell you how many times I've twisted an ankle or skinned a knee getting in and out of the car... I'm thinking about getting Boschforeignltd to swap the six back in. Plus the fuel economy is killing me...


Dang! I had forgotten to post those pics...let me get to my digi camera and I'll take a few snaps from the air to post later on today...


----------



## e6figueroa (Sep 25, 2005)

*help*

i just posted a thread about my baby, she sounds like she is dieing, i had some mongaloide put a 2.8 stroker engine, i runs bad, and a load ticking noise can be heard. she is a 1987 e30 328 i conv. everything is new, everything... i think i am just gonna sue him but that wont fix my baby now. ruff idle, (1,000 rpms), tick noise, wants to bog out and sounds like there is a monkey wrench in the block. but she screams on the highway. i don; know. please help


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Boschforeignltd said:


> Hi there, I am a BMW tech, if you need help with working on your car.....ask, I would be happy to help.


over 70 replies to this thread and he's only made one other post on Bfest since his opener above :lmao:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> over 70 replies to this thread and he's only made one other post on Bfest since his opener above :lmao:


It took you 72 replies to this thread to figure that out?! :dunno:


----------



## elle_boogs (Sep 29, 2005)

*Bluetooth DIY install on 2000 BMW 328ci*

Anyone installed the Parrot CK3100 BT themself in their BMW 3 series? If so, willing to share suggestions, diy instructions, things to look out for, etc.? I'm trying to figure out if it's something i can indeed do by myself, or if i'll have to get a professional to install it. Thanks,


----------



## dwm (Jun 3, 2003)

bump :rofl:


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> over 70 replies to this thread and he's only made one other post on Bfest since his opener above :lmao:


I suspect that he's retired by now


----------



## tromar1 (May 6, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :rofl:
> I think this must be the funniest thread of all... :bustingup


 Ditto! I'm amazed at how people just ask away without realizing that their question will never be answered.

Funniest post ever.


----------



## rock337 (Sep 4, 2005)

*Head Light Lens HELP*

I HAVE A 2001 325I E46

I just got new Head Light Lens cover, my old ones were damaged and got some used ones in good condition on Ebay. Just need some help, here is the question

Do i have to take off the bumper to place the Head light Lens? (Just the Lens cover)

If i do or dont, how would i go about changing them?

Also My ArmRest is Broken too and i got a Used one. I wanted to replace that one too. Does anyone have any pictures of diagrams on proper way to take it out.

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE INSTRUCTIONS MANUAL FOR THE E46 2001. IF YOU DO CAN YOU EMAIL IT TO ME, [email protected]

THANKS A LOT GUYS ANY HELP OR LINKS WILL REALY HELP ME,


----------



## sierra1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Boschforeignltd said:


> Hi there, I am a BMW tech, if you need help with working on your car.....ask, I would be happy to help.


 WHY WOULD THE ABS LIGHT BE LIT,AND THE STEERING WHEEL VOL CONTROLS NOT WORK ON MY 99 523I IF I SWITCH THE CAR OFF AND THEN RESTART IT THE FAULT GOES AWAY HOWEVER THE FAILSAFE TRANSMISSION LIGHT COMES ON BUT AGAIN IF I SWITCH THE THE CAR OFF AND ON AGAIN IT GOES AWAY,ANY ADVICE WOULD BE APPRECIATED


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

sierra1 said:


> WHY WOULD THE ABS LIGHT BE LIT,AND THE STEERING WHEEL VOL CONTROLS NOT WORK ON MY 99 523I IF I SWITCH THE CAR OFF AND THEN RESTART IT THE FAULT GOES AWAY HOWEVER THE FAILSAFE TRANSMISSION LIGHT COMES ON BUT AGAIN IF I SWITCH THE THE CAR OFF AND ON AGAIN IT GOES AWAY,ANY ADVICE WOULD BE APPRECIATED


Um.....maybe go to a mechanic????


----------



## joshgar (Feb 9, 2005)

*320i 1978- BIG PROBLEM NEED HELP*

Hi there, I really need your help... 
I have a 1978 320i bimmer, every since we overhaul the engine, the car doesn't want to start correctly, it is burning too much fuel, on the freeway it doesn't have any power. Me and my dad checked the timing, the fuel distribution. When ever we put it on timining it doesn't want to start, but if we turn it that it passess the line it runs. We try to put on time from the front, and the back and it won't run correctly. Ive checked the starter injector its okay, the warm up regulator okay. In all Ive checked for air leaks and nothing. The same problem. please do need help.


----------



## martinj (Aug 24, 2005)

*new head gasket fitted but big problems*

car was running baddly and overheating, got it to garage, not bmw. they changed gasket and put it back together, took it for a test drive (20miles) all was great but when i got it home i noticed it was a bit smokey but as the bloke said he had dropped some oil i put it down to that, next day i took the car less than 2 miles and it was smoking a lot but i noticed that the eml light was on and the triangle with the exclamaiton mark, abs i think light was on. also the car no mater how hard i tried would not go over 2000 revs. its back in garage but they dont have a clue, they think the fuel control unit must need reset, can this be done.

the car is a 1999 525i 93000 miles

any help appreciated.


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

Keeps going AND going AND going....


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

edsmax said:


> Keeps going AND going AND going....


this thread is subject to outlive me......


----------



## maxgerman (Oct 28, 2005)

*Yes, I need help!how to reprogram new instument cluster:94 325i?*

Howdy Mr Foriegn, I am Max's German Car located at 15020 Oxnard st Van Nuys CA 91411. I have a shop here in Los Angeles that specializes in the repair, sales, and sales of parts for water-cooled Volkswagens;1975-2005. I know VWs but I have a 1994 BMW 325i here. The temp and fuel gauge were acting up so I am putting a new instument cluster in. How do you reprogram the new instument cluster? What tools do you need and how do you do it? With VW there is software called Vag-com that handles most any computer related problem. Is there Vag-com for BMWs? Anyway, I would definitely be willing to pay with Volkswagen parts or service for your advice. CALL: 818-787-9138; I have been in business since 1987 and I am very reputable. I mean what I say. I take credit cards and ship.


----------



## Bill2005trail (Oct 30, 2005)

*tanny oil check*

My daughter called to tell me that she just bought a 528 BMW. But now she wants me to tell her how to check the auto transmission oil. I do not have a clue from 20 miles away. And I only really know GMs. Can any one help me out. Thanks


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

People can't be _that _ stupid...  ...or can they?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

SpeedFreak! said:


> People can't be _that _ stupid...  ...or can they?


Well, let's see...88 posts so far and I'd estimate that maybe 30 or so are from those of us who know what's going on. That would leave 58 posts from you-know-who. :bigpimp:


----------



## PatLFree (Oct 29, 2005)

Boschforeignltd said:


> Hi there, I am a BMW tech, if you need help with working on your car.....ask, I would be happy to help.


I am having electrical problems with my passenger door (87 325). The window doesn't work, the mirror only goes side to side regardless of the directon the control is pushed, and the domelight switch is inop. I believe if I can get the door wiring harness off, I can better troubleshoot. Any suggestions?


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

PatLFree said:


> I am having electrical problems with my passenger door (87 325). The window doesn't work, the mirror only goes side to side regardless of the directon the control is pushed, and the domelight switch is inop. I believe if I can get the door wiring harness off, I can better troubleshoot. *Any suggestions? *


Yes, ask on another forum :eeps:


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

LMC said:


> Well, let's see...88 posts so far and I'd estimate that maybe 30 or so are from those of us who know what's going on. That would leave 58 posts from you-know-who. :bigpimp:


 :bustingup

Doesn't anyone read first? Wait... I get it... these are the same people that have never heard of the "search" function. It's all starting to make sense to me now.


----------



## jpettit (Sep 17, 2005)

this was one of the best reads i've had on this board in the short time i've been here. keep up the good work!


----------



## prudeb (Nov 1, 2005)

*98' 750il*

OBD11 code P1475. It says: Leakage Diganostic pump reed switch did not close. Am I looking for a switch oon a pump? If so, which pump and where is the switch? Exactly what does this mean?Thanks for any help.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

:bustingup :bustingup 

I had no idea this thread was still alive...

I would probably fall out of my chair if I actually saw the OP replied to even one post in this thread.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Desertnate said:


> :bustingup :bustingup
> 
> I had no idea this thread was still alive...
> 
> I would probably fall out of my chair if I actually saw the OP replied to even one post in this thread.


What's really funny is that every time it resurfaces, several noobs see it and jump in with their requests for help. It's hysterical! :rofl:


----------



## prudeb (Nov 1, 2005)

ok, so are you saying I picked the wrong place for help?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

prudeb said:


> ok, so are you saying I picked the wrong place for help?


Yep. The guy who started this thread has a whopping 2 posts on Bimmerfest. He started this thread in May of '04 and hasn't been seen since.

I would post your question over in the appropriate generation 7er forum here. It will probably get a much better response.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Somebody sticky this please.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Somebody sticky this please.


:stupid: :thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Somebody sticky this please.


:aty:


----------



## tedpre (Oct 4, 2004)

*2003 325i window regulator installation*



Boschforeignltd said:


> Hi there, I am a BMW tech, if you need help with working on your car.....ask, I would be happy to help.


Hi

I replaced my window regulator in my 2003 325i but when I tested it there's a resistance when it travels halfway of the window opening, I have to pull the window up to get over that middle portion of the window. At the same time when I rolled down the window there's about 1/4 of window edge sticking out at the rear end of the window, while the front end is flush to the window frame. in other word when the window is rolled down it is not 100% flush all the way around the frame. Appreciate any recommendation

thank you

Ted


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

It just doesn't stop :rofl:


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

MrAirbags said:


> It just doesn't stop :rofl:


Come on now, its only been a year and a half. I'm sure any day now he is going to start helping people.


----------



## Steven323 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi, im looking to lower my basic 323i. I am not sure what i actually need to replace. Do i just change the springs? (will that be sufficiant?) Or do i have to change the whole suspension system? Thanks in advance for your wisdom


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Steven323 said:


> Hi, im looking to lower my basic 323i. I am not sure what i actually need to replace. Do i just change the springs? (will that be sufficiant?) Or do i have to change the whole suspension system? Thanks in advance for your wisdom


I suggest some fat chicks.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

This is the best advise yet on this bogus thread!


----------



## Morba (Nov 6, 2005)

I notice the thread starter isnt much help!

So can anyone else help?

My 323i's right indicators do not work. This isnt only when indicating but when activating the alarm.

Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## densefx (Nov 6, 2005)

ok... the questions i have are can a p/s pump and rack be installed by a mechanic other than a bmw dealership? do they have to be a bmw specialist?

my car has been sitting in the driveway for about 5 months because of this problem, so when i go to start the car it doesnt turn on, battery is dead, so i jump it and the battery seems to work but it wont run. i hear clicking and see that the fan wants to start spinning but it doesnt want to completely start.. this sounds like the starter to me but im not sure can anyone tell me what this problem is and if i can fix it on my own? does the starter need to be replaced or what.. HELP PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Ferguson1109 (Nov 17, 2005)

*HELP needed!*

Everytime I seem to take my Car to the local car wash something seem to go wrong with it. Last time 2 coil packs packed in this time its the Key Operated Central Locking. You can open the doors/boot with the lock however the remote system has just stopped working. With this model you cant set the alarm unless you use the remote so it quite worrying. Could the fuse be possibly/blown? Would there be a seperate fuse for this system or is it something more serious. Where is the fuse box located on a 2002 BMW 3 series compact?

IF any one could help it would be really appreciated


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Bosch Foreign Limited
2278 S. Kalamath Street
Denver CO 80223

Phone (303) 692-0643

www.boschforeignltd.com (although I get an "access forbidden")

Thanks, Google! :thumbup: :angel: 

Any Denver bimmerfester got some free time to print this thread out and run it by the shop?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

LMC said:


> Bosch Foreign Limited
> 2278 S. Kalamath Street
> Denver CO 80223
> 
> ...


I bet it's a McDonalds now... or maybe a 7-11...  If not... and they still exist... this could be extremely funny. :thumbup:


----------



## Ferguson1109 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Remote Central Locking*

Found the fuse box and checked the relevant fuses however they are all fine, does anyone have any suggestions as to why this could have happened.

Were is the remote receiver located for the central locking/alarm?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

And another thing I've noticed is that we seem to have quite a few UK and Irish posters in this thread...someone care to explain that? :dunno:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Ferguson1109 said:


> Everytime I seem to take my Car to the local car wash something seem to go wrong with it. Last time 2 coil packs packed in this time its the Key Operated Central Locking. You can open the doors/boot with the lock however the remote system has just stopped working. With this model you cant set the alarm unless you use the remote so it quite worrying. Could the fuse be possibly/blown? Would there be a seperate fuse for this system or is it something more serious. Where is the fuse box located on a 2002 BMW 3 series compact?
> 
> IF any one could help it would be really appreciated


Id suggest not going to that car wash.


----------



## shasley (Nov 19, 2005)

*z3 with no heat*

My 2001 z3 has no heat. Fan blows nice COLD air, temp guage comes up to normal. My assumption is that the valve that lets hot water into the heating coil is stuck on off. In another car I had, this valve was controlled by a cable attached to the "hot/cold" temperature guage on the dash. Is this the case with the z3? or is it some fancy computer controller? If it is a cable, where is it so I can re-attach it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

I think if this thread were a damaged thoroughbred race-horse, someone would shoot it.

STOP! You're KILLING ME!


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

wingspan said:


> I think if this thread were a damaged thoroughbred race-horse, someone would shoot it.
> 
> STOP! You're KILLING ME!


 :rofl: Dude... it would be holding macaroni on construction paper by now. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The original poster was a fly-by, he never appeared after the thread and we have no info about his whereabouts.

So, I'm closing the thread. If you have questions, please start your own threads.

Thanks


----------

